

How to increase conversions with a stellar landing page - str
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/beginners-guide-to-landing-pages/

======
KMStraub
Does anyone else find themselves reading the first 1/3 of a landing page and
then clicking on the miniscule "About" button at the very bottom most of the
time? I think of it similarly to a deck I'd present to an investor: I'd give
my problem-solution spiel and then move quickly into my bio slide. It is my
personal opinion (and Mark Suster's) that the features, demo etc aren't
absorbed/swallowed if that kind of detail is presented before the listener
knows who's behind the product. As a consumer, I'm inherently skeptical, so I
can't stomach a whole page of "the hard sell," even if it's above the fold. Do
you think there's merit in placing a tiny bio block or a whole paragraph--
something beyond four words at least--from a reputable press review after the
pitch and call-to-action? I know it's not de rigeur but something worth
thinking about nonetheless.

~~~
mise
Not a bad idea. The anonymity of people who want you to sign up to their
service (and usually give them your name) doesn't allow for trust building.
Then again, a big picture of yourself on the page would probably also seem
smug.

Laura Roeder <http://www.lauraroeder.com> is a good example of someone who
uses themselves as the brand for their products.

------
wccrawford
This is a great example of how to spread information. No video, no live chat,
just clear text and screen caps so everything is quick to sift through and
obvious.

